# State park sticker ?



## Freestone

I have a feeling I'm SOL but ..... I got a new windshield in the SUV last week and completely forgot about the annual pass on the windshield. I'm pretty sure we paid cash for the sticker. Am I out of luck or is there a way to get a new one?


----------



## SA ULTRA MAG

I think that you are SOL.

FYI......they can save these. The guy that I had replace my windshield last year asked and you could not tell that he swapped it out.

Pat


----------



## jpollman

I'm not completely certain but you may be in luck.

If you can prove that you did buy an annual sticker and have to have the windshield replaced, I think that you can get another sticker. This has been brought up before and I think that was the answer. I think all you'd need would be proof of purchase and a receipt from the glass shop showing that you did in deed have the windshield replaced.


----------



## JEFFK

I too have done the vary same thing and after the first case I figured out a way to make my park passes removable. Next time you buy a season pass to any park, don't place it on your windshield right away. Take a piece of Reynolds plastic rap, place it over a bowl as if you where rapping-up some leftovers (pull it tightly around the bowl) pull the wax paper part off your sticker and place your sticker on the plastic rap as if you where putting it on your vehicle. Then trim around the sticker with a sharp knife or razor blade and your ready to go. All ya do is wet the plastic rap side of your sticker and place it on your vehicle the same as you would have before. THEN, if you ever have a windshield replaced or need a pass for one of your other vehicles simply peel the pass off one vehicles windshield and wet and place on the other one. I have been doing this for years with my Metro passes and you can't tell at all that it's any different then if you stuck it directly to the windshield.


----------



## Burksee

You may not be SOL. Call the place that did your windshield and see if your old one is still there. They recycle the glass and it may still be there! Ask them to cut/break the corner off that has the sticker. Take that and the receipt for the windshield to the state park office and ask for a new one. I've done this several times with state park and metro park stickers and have never been turned down. As far as JeffK's method, it works but if you get caught you'll have two options to resolve the "none transferable issue", leave or buy another stick right then and there and stick it to the windshield of that vehicle. Some state park employees have no sense of humor!


----------



## stelmon

I am headed to a state park this afternoon. If I remember i'll ask


----------



## pdkpotocki

You are sol as far as getting a replacement. As for the Reynolds plastic rap that is illegal. Did you know that not haveing your sticker permetally affixed to you windsheild is a misdemeaner and you could actally go to jail for it.


----------



## jpollman

I just went to the DNR web site and then to their FAQ section. I didn't see this particular question asked but there are FORTY FIVE pages of questions ! So I went through the system and asked the DNR directly. I just got a response email stating that they've received my question and will get back to me shortly. It says usually within 10 days. So shortly we can all stop guessing and get a definitive answer driectly from the DNR.

Will report answer as soon as I receive it.


----------



## pdkpotocki

i am a park ranger and no you can not get a replacement sorry


----------



## jpollman

pdkpotocki said:


> i am a park ranger and no you can not get a replacement sorry


Ok, thanks for the info. I didn't realize that you were a ranger.

Personally, I think it SUCKS that they'd do that ! If you can show proof of purchase, and PROOF of windshield replacement it seems perfectly reasonable that the state would allow you to just get a replacement. Oh well, just out wonderful government out to SCREW us yet again. :rant:


----------



## pdkpotocki

but if you do have the old one we will give you a new one. Just dont bring the whole windsheild in:lol: believe me we had it happen before


----------



## pdkpotocki

we have no way of tracking it some one can say that they hand there windsheild replaced and we give them one then they will take the one from the windsheild to another park and change it in for a new one then they have two.


----------



## jpollman

pdkpotocki said:


> but if you do have the old one we will give you a new one. Just dont bring the whole windsheild in:lol: believe me we had it happen before


Ok, thanks. That's what I thought. I thought I'd heard of people getting a new sticker in certain situations. (had to have a windshield replaced) That makes much more sense. If you can bring the old sticker with you and a receipt from the glass shop and the ranger will replace it that makes me feel much better. I guess if you just do like Burksee said and have the shop cut off the section with the old sticker and bring it with you it would be much easier than dragging an entire windshield in. 

I guess in this situation though where he doesn't have the old sticker, even with proof of replacement I think he's out of luck.

Thanks again for the input !

John


----------



## pdkpotocki

yep hell have to get another one:sad:


----------



## stelmon

Yup, what PD said. All you need is the old sticker and they'll void the old one and give you a brand new one to stick on your vehicle. Without the old sticker you are out of luck.


----------



## Freestone

Thanks for all the replies. I called the installer and unfortunately he already threw the windshield away. I'll buy another annual sticker and consider it a lesson learned. I'm sure the state could use the money.


----------



## pdkpotocki

funny thing is the glass installers already have the sticker for them selfs. from poeple like you that forget thell give them to there friends to take in


----------



## Freestone

It's funny he noticed the oil change sticker and transfered that to the new windshield but didn't notice the state park sticker. You'd think it would be almost automatic to check for these things but it's still my own fault.


----------



## tangleknot

Good to know since we live and drive on a lot of gravel roads and new windshields are a common thing for us.. We have invested in a ton of state park, county park, metro park, etc., stickers. In fact, the windshield viewing area is shrinking.


----------



## bklompy

i was camping in mitchel state park with some friends we stopped at the booth on the way back in one evening and he told he hasnt put the new one in yet for the fact he hadnt peeled the old one off yet she replied she could take it off. then she came out to the car no fancy tools, razor blades nuthin just reached in and peeled it right off said they put new adhesive on the stickers 2003 on


----------

